# Slayer Guitarist Jeff Hanneman Passes Away



## Symb0lic (May 2, 2013)

Just saw this on Slayer's Facebook page, very sad news. Apparently it was due to liver failure, but I know no other details. Anyone else?

RIP Jeff.


----------



## wespaul (May 2, 2013)

Straight from their Facebook feed:

_Slayer is devastated to inform that their bandmate and brother, Jeff Hanneman, passed away at about 11AM this morning near his Southern California home. Hanneman was in an area hospital when he suffered liver failure. He is survived by his wife Kathy, his sister Kathy and his brothers Michael and Larry, and will be sorely missed.

Our Brother Jeff Hanneman, May He Rest In Peace (1964 - 2013)_

RIP brother


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 2, 2013)

...I didn't believe you. So I had to check out Slayers Facebook, and it's true.

Fuck.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (May 2, 2013)

Fuck. No way. 
I may not listen to them too much anymore, but Slayer and their music were a huge part of my life, and if it wasn't for Jeff, I probably wouldn't have picked up the guitar.
RIP.


----------



## wankerness (May 2, 2013)

WTF? If true this is some news. That's one of the few recognizable names in metal.


----------



## Mprinsje (May 2, 2013)

What? 

Damn


----------



## Scruffy1012 (May 2, 2013)

Really sad to see he passed away, amazing guitarist and a amazing person indeed. 

R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman 1964-2013


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 2, 2013)

Damn. He will be missed. RIP


----------



## Maggai (May 2, 2013)

What the hell? This can't be for real? That is terrible.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (May 2, 2013)

Me and my dad both love Slayer he's the one who showed them to me, this is devastating to both of us. R.I.P. Jeff!


----------



## Korngod (May 2, 2013)

The best and worst news happened today.. First I hear that Brian Welch is officially back in Korn, then I hear Hanneman died. Both are my favorite bands... RIP Jeff, you've been an inspiration!


----------



## geofreesun (May 2, 2013)

fuck spiders mannnnn!!!


----------



## brutalwizard (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Xiphos68 (May 2, 2013)

This really is a huge bummer... 

I am not that big of a fan lyrically for Slayer but musically they were so good and Jeff was a great player! It's a shame that he did not get to play the Big 4. I was really hoping he would be able too. 

Praying for his friends and family.


----------



## Don Vito (May 2, 2013)

Surreal.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2013)

Damn.


----------



## TIBrent (May 2, 2013)

Wow, very sad news. My best of wishes to his family & friends. Rest in Peace Jeff, God bless you & your family.


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2013)

Very upsetting. I haven't listened to Slayer in quite some time, but they're obviously a landmark metal band, and Jeff certainly contributed a huge amount to that. Rest peacefully.


----------



## Korngod (May 2, 2013)

It apparently was liver failure.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 2, 2013)

God damn. Shitty news.


----------



## fwd0120 (May 2, 2013)

Holy crap, unbelievable.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 2, 2013)

never been a huge Slayer fan, but Angel of Death fucking rocks and was a big song for me

RIP to a metal legend


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 2, 2013)

I don't even listen to Slayer that much but this is a huge shock, and very sad day for the metal community


----------



## Demiurge (May 2, 2013)

Terrible... so sad.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 2, 2013)

Wow, never been a Slayer fan but it's still one of the biggest metal bands in the world and have had such an influence on the development of whole metal genre. May him rest in peace.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 2, 2013)

man im at a loss for words right now


----------



## Don Vito (May 2, 2013)

Old farts are going to shake a cane at me, but I got into Slayer back in 07 thanks to the game_ Skate._ They were the first metal band I ever got into along with Atreyu, and Black Sabbath if you count Paranoid as a metal album.

The riffs in Raining Blood were so evil and hypnotizing. My innocent young mind could not ignore it!


----------



## gunch (May 2, 2013)

...Dang


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 2, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Old farts are going to shake a cane at me, but I got into Slayer back in 07 thanks to the game_ Skate._ They were the first metal band I ever got into along with Atreyu, and Black Sabbath if you count Paranoid as a metal album.
> 
> The riffs in Raining Blood were so evil and hypnotizing. My innocent young mind could not ignore it!



Hell, it doesn't matter HOW you got into Slayer...so long as you have once yelled "SSSLLLLLAAAAAYYYYYEEEERRRRR!!!!" at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Maggai (May 2, 2013)

This is completely unreal. Still can't believe it's true.


----------



## Riffer (May 2, 2013)

Totally bummed out. One of the first bands I heard that made me realize how evil and awesome music could sound. Looks like tomorrow will be a day filled with Slayer tunes at work. R.I.P. Jeff

SLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYEERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Shask (May 2, 2013)

yeah, this is crazy. I find it hard to believe as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 2, 2013)

Slayer got me into extreme metal.

I still remember the buzz I got from hearing "Angel of Death" for the first time, at the age of 12. Couldn't stop listening to it.

I'm gonna spin Reign In Blood for a while now.

RIP Jeff, you'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Bevo (May 2, 2013)

Had a crappy day and this just finishes it, I need a drink!

RIP brother!

I really can't believe how sad I feel...this morning I had three songs pretty much in a row on satellite radio and was banging thinking how amazing they are..


----------



## Apatheosis (May 2, 2013)

Made me tear up a bit, I remember my first ever band at age 13 jamming out Angel Of Death and Dead Skin Mask, just me and my best friends learning to play our instruments from one another. We were rubbish, of course. But the passion I felt was unshakeable.

Jeff will be missed.


----------



## Danukenator (May 2, 2013)

Man, I'm gonna' be bummed for the whole day. Slayer for the better or worse totally shaped how I originally saw metal and was a gateway for me to get into more heavy stuff.


----------



## metallatem (May 2, 2013)

Sad, sad day. First Clive Burr, now Jeff Hanneman. RIP Jeff.


----------



## jahosy (May 2, 2013)

RIP.  

SLAYER was THE soundtrack of my youth.


----------



## Black Mamba (May 2, 2013)

I'm at a loss for words. I just can't believe it. RIP Jeff.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 2, 2013)

He was only 49!  Best wishes to his family. RIP Jeff


----------



## linchpin (May 2, 2013)

Guys, please stop with the "I'm not fan but.." comments.
A man who plays in one of your favourite genres (Metal) has passed away... it automatically makes you a fan.

R.I.P


----------



## djyngwie (May 2, 2013)

Really saddened by this  I'm going to spend the night playing Slayer riffs in Jeff's honor


----------



## myampslouder (May 2, 2013)

Terribly sad to hear this. I felt crushed when I found out about this. 

Rest in piece Jeff.


----------



## tedtan (May 2, 2013)

Damn. Just damn.

RIP, Jeff.


----------



## Yimmj (May 2, 2013)

RIP Jeff!! This is absolutely insane news, i cant believe it


----------



## Nag (May 2, 2013)

Like and Fav this video and just headbang in memory of him.

Rest In Fucking Peace, Jeff. \m/


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (May 2, 2013)

Damn that's crazy.... I thought for sure that he'd come back and play with Slayer again after this spider bite shit.... Never would've guessed this..... This just sucks, a total icon for thrash just gone. RIP.


----------



## watson503 (May 2, 2013)

This is a total mind fuck... I just got home and a friend messaged me the news. I've been a fan of Slayer since I was a kid in the 80s and Jeff has always been one of my favorite guitarists. Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 2, 2013)

Mother #@!$&*


----------



## Korngod (May 2, 2013)

I've got Slayer on shuffle at my work.... Best Buy haha.


----------



## abandonist (May 2, 2013)

Slayer / Machine Head / Biohazard was by first non-local show.


----------



## Triple-J (May 2, 2013)

Wow....I've just come home from an awesome KSE gig totally stoked and this has just knocked me right back down to earth, Jeff meant a lot to me because he was the punk rock guy in slayer and being someone who came from a punk/hardcore background then got into metal later he was the guy I related to. R.I.P. Jeff


----------



## BusinessMan (May 2, 2013)

Wow. This fucking sucks.. Rock heaven.. South of heaven.


----------



## Nag (May 2, 2013)

He was my favourite guitarist in the big 4 and the entire US thrash scene. dude who'd just put on sunglasses, have a Heineker, curse a bit and just rock the shit out of his guitar, playing whatever his fingers would be doing and making good songs out of it.

It's a very bitter loss, especially since he was still wiling to be an active musician. Liver failure, well shit... time to jam The Antichrist.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 2, 2013)

first chi and now this? the last month has been a bummer


----------



## DrGand (May 2, 2013)

I really feel like I lost an important idol in my life.

I live for guitar playing, and he's one of the famous metal musicians that influenced my decision getting a guitar all those years ago in my preteen years. 

I'm almost in disbelief. 
Jeff will be missed by many. I pray for his friends and family.
Rest in peace: Jeff Hanneman (1964 - 2013)


----------



## st2012 (May 2, 2013)

Damn...RIP Sir.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 2, 2013)

blasting hell awaits all night. RIP


----------



## RevelGTR (May 2, 2013)

This really hit me for some reason. Seasons in the Abyss was such a great record and I love all of Jeff's playing. RIP


----------



## Nag (May 2, 2013)

The Antichrist is one of the first songs I ever learnt... I didn't know anything about american metal and Slayer but I had this Dissection double-album Storm Of The Light's Bane. At the very end of it was that eye-catching title "The Antichrist", that I instantly started listening to. Forever one of my favourite riffs \m/

Slayer, guys, just Slayer. one of the monuments of metal history.

Basically, I'm sure all he'd want us to do now is  and 

therefore I shall  and


----------



## trickae (May 2, 2013)

Just wow, can't believe he passed away so soon ....

RIP and thanks for some amazing riffing!


----------



## Andromalia (May 2, 2013)

Holy....wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Handbanana (May 2, 2013)

No.Fucking.Way.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 2, 2013)

Man this really hurts. 

RIP Jeff.  Condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 2, 2013)

Now I know why I felt really shitty today.


----------



## GizmoJunior (May 2, 2013)

One of my buddies just texted me this news. I knew I'd find a thread about it on here. Damn, this is just terrible. I'm not the biggest fan of Slayer but I certainly respect them for what they've done for the metal scene. My condolences.

RIP Jeff


----------



## Rypac (May 2, 2013)

Oh man.  RIP Jeff, you'll be missed.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 2, 2013)

It's not true.............It's not true.........Can I wake up now



I guess God really does hate us all


----------



## skeels (May 2, 2013)

When I was in high school, my buddy called me up and said, "You gotta come over-right now! " When I got to his house, he had Reign in Blood. It had just come out. Up until then, Chemical Warfare was my favorite Slayer tune.

That album blew my fucking mind.

I was lucky enough to meet those dudes a few times over the years and Jeff was a hella cool dude.

I'm seriously bummed.

But I try to think of this. Knowing Jeff's personal beliefs, he has embarked on a journey into the unknown. 

And left a lasting legacy for us. ..

It's literally taken me all day to process this in my head. 

The blood is the life, my friends ...

The Blood is the Life .....


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 2, 2013)

I'm in disbelief, both because this was out of nowhere, and because I saw a guy on facebook say "Prayers also for the rest of the band that this may be a wake up call to repent and turn to Christ" and then someone defended it saying "Well Slayer are bad people"

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## oompa (May 2, 2013)

NOES 

Jeff  and your Dead Kennedys logo'd guitar 

You were awesome, thanks for your music.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 2, 2013)

this blows... i can honestly say this hurts as much as Dio dying.. like i didn't have all their albums, but their influence was all over my playing.. this feels like shit


----------



## slowro (May 2, 2013)

As many other fans hoped I was waiting on his return with a new album and more epic riffs. Thoughts with family and friends. I will be blasting Slayer all weekend 

R.I.P Jeff


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 2, 2013)

Reign In Peace.


----------



## tm20 (May 2, 2013)

i can't fucking believe it. i was hoping he'd recover and record new stuff, rejoin the band and tour. we will miss you Jeff Hanneman


----------



## mcd (May 2, 2013)

RIP sad to see him go


----------



## Mexi (May 2, 2013)

his riffs helped inspire me to play metal in the first place and even though I haven't really listened to very much slayer in recent years, I always recognized the influence he's had on my playing.

generations of young kids that pick up a guitar after listening to a Slayer song will be his enduring legacy. few musicians can ever hope to accomplish that.


----------



## brett8388 (May 2, 2013)

Mexi said:


> his riffs helped inspire me to play metal in the first place and even though I haven't really listened to very much slayer in recent years, I always recognized the influence he's had on my playing.
> 
> generations of young kids that pick up a guitar after listening to a Slayer song will be his enduring legacy. few musicians can ever hope to accomplish that.



Well stated. RIP Jeff.


----------



## lemeker (May 2, 2013)

Another piece of my soul has been lost...something that hasn't happened since Dimebag passed.....

Forever rest in peace Jeff you will be missed !!!!! 

Slllllaaaayyyyyeeeerrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the fuhrer (May 2, 2013)




----------



## setsuna7 (May 2, 2013)

RIP Jeff. You was, will always be my greatest influence in metal!!


----------



## teamSKDM (May 2, 2013)

Jeff was always overshadowed by Kerry even though in my opinion he was the better player with the better gear. (Just listen to the solo to seasons in the abyss, Jeff owned Kerry so hard)


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 2, 2013)

I have a feeling ESP would whore the shit out Jeff Hanneman sig guitars


----------



## Andromalia (May 2, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> I have a feeling ESP would whore the shit out Jeff Hanneman sig guitars


If they issue a Hanneman with the Heineken theme I'd be good to go.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 2, 2013)

First show I ever went to. Upon some reflection, I realize how much his riffs have influenced my playing. Much love, RIP.

If there was ever any doubt, now is the time to end Slayer. This is this way it should end.

Thread needs more of this:


----------



## Alimination (May 2, 2013)

The day I walked for my highschool graduation, Slayer performed in the same arena the night before. While I was walking I quickly ran to all the areas each band member was standing in. Just so I could absorb their awesome powers. lol!

Rest in peace Jeff. I've been such a big fan of your work and had the honor to see you perform multiple times.


----------



## Alimination (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Nile (May 2, 2013)

That was out of fucking nowhere. This really really sucks.


----------



## MKII (May 2, 2013)

Blown Away. 

Jeff, Thanks for creating some of the best, and most memorable Heavy Metal Riffs of all time, for all time. With you, Slayer are the untouchable, undisputed, Kings of Thrash Metal. You heavily influenced the genre, and most that came after you and even those that came before you. Slayer was a game changer that every extreme band to this day owes to their existence in some part. 

There was nothing like a Slayer show in the day, they owned it. You would have had to psychically be there or you would never understand. No video footage does it justice. I've seen Kreator, Exodus, Brutal Truth, Morbid Angel, Deicide, Cannible Corpse,...Fuck all tons of extreme bands. It' ain't the same as a Slayer show , and Lombardo on the kit... Oh fuck.

1986 Reign in Blood, Los Angeles Ca. THE Sickest show i've ever witnessed to this day. I've Never seen a more brutal Pit.. Ever - the entire Arena floor was the pit, swirling madness in every direction. No happy pit, serious fucking injury. Maybe the one stand out time in my life where it crossed my mind that "i could actually die in this". 


Jeff, you fucked some shit up while you were here, now Fucking Hell Awaits Bro. RIH.


----------



## Ironbird (May 2, 2013)

Jeff was, and still is, one of my greatest guitar influences. I was blown away when I first started listening to Slayer, an experience that led me to work my ass off in the wee hours of the morning trying to play along to Angel of Death.

Thanks for kicking all of our butts in guitar and metal songwriting. I'll never forget seeing you in 2006.

Rest in peace.


----------



## MetalThrasher (May 2, 2013)

RIP Jeff! If it weren't for Slayer I wouldn't be playing as fast as I am now.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 2, 2013)

MetalThrasher said:


> RIP Jeff! If it weren't for Slayer I wouldn't be playing as fast as I am now.



This!
Slayer is the band that got me into playing really fast music. The very first time I heard the song Angel of Death, my mind was blown. I remember when I first bought the Soundtrack to the Apocalypse boxset and played all their older stuff. I actually called in sick from that night after hearing Angel of Death, and I just sat at home and listened to nothing but Slayer for the rest of the night because I couldn't believe what I was hearing. Jeff's playing meant the world to me and still does. Much of the imagery of the band comes from Jeff and his dad. (who fought in Normandy in WWII and would tell Jeff stories about it)

I'm still in shock guys and just dumbfounded. I haven't been a fan of the band in recent years, but they always hold a special place in my heart. In true dark humor fashion that I know Jeff and the other guys would appreciate, I'll be blasting the Hell Awaits album in its entirety tonight in Jeff's honor. :'(


----------



## the fuhrer (May 2, 2013)

This is just as sad as when Morbid Angel died.


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 2, 2013)

Hasn't even been 24 hours, and guess who decided to come along, uninvited (as usual)

Westboro Baptist Church Tweet About Jeff Hanneman's Death | HEAVY

But really, RIP Jeff Hanneman


----------



## wespaul (May 2, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> Hasn't even been 24 hours, and guess who decided to come along, uninvited (as usual)
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church Tweet About Jeff Hanneman's Death | HEAVY
> 
> But really, RIP Jeff Hanneman



This is one funeral they won't want to picket. Slayer fans carve logos and emblems into their arms. Things could get really ugly.


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 2, 2013)

wespaul said:


> This is one funeral they won't want to picket. Slayer fans carve logos and emblems into their arms. Things could get really ugly.



When I heard about that through some guy's youtube video, I couldn't help but say to myself "No....they're not really gonna do it are th- oh wait, its the WBC, course they're fucking stupid enough to do it anyways"

But yeah, only thing I can really say when I heard about it was "They just love to keep digging their shallow graves, don't they?"


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2013)

Slayer was one of the first actual metal bands for me, this shit sucks.  
FUCK SPIDERS!


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2013)

Oh man, that's extremely sad news  Jeff was one of my favorite guitarists

R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman


----------



## jawbreaker (May 3, 2013)

I will play a million triplets in his honor. RIP :/


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 3, 2013)

It's a great loss, RIP. I always thought his ESP sigs looked awesome.


----------



## Zado (May 3, 2013)

Incredible,really.One of those things you think will never happen and you are never ready to face.
RIP Jeff


----------



## drmosh (May 3, 2013)

so damn sad  What an inspiration


----------



## DoomMantia (May 3, 2013)

RIP Mate
Slayer session commences.


----------



## Viginez (May 3, 2013)

damn
huge loss
rip jeff


----------



## Slayer89 (May 3, 2013)

Dead Skin Mask was the first and only real song to ever creep me out. Slayer songs were the first I really wanted to learn to play. I was really sad to hear about this. Having a Heineken in his honor now.


----------



## 7strung (May 3, 2013)

Taken too soon...


----------



## stmenzel (May 3, 2013)

Westboro Baptist Church Tweet About Jeff Hanneman's Death | HEAVY

How long until Westboro feels the wrath of that?


----------



## watson503 (May 3, 2013)

Still hard to believe Jeff is gone, he will definitely never be forgotten. I remember the first time I saw Slayer it was on the South of Heaven tour - I had heard for years how crazy their shows were and this one had Motorhead and Overkill opening for them... what an awesome night that was. Jeff will live on in our hearts and the music. This is one of my favorite videos/concerts of theirs, what a great fucking band...


----------



## AliceLG (May 3, 2013)

Crap. This sucks.

Just 2 nights ago I had the very first jamming session with a good friend of mine and we had pretty much no musical background in common, until I started playing Raining Blood. We jammed to Slayer for about half an hour.

I had the luck of seeing them live before the spider-from-hell-attack and Jeff was just the coolest guy in that stage. Just got up there and played the shit out of his guitar, no more no less.

I can say that more often that not when trying to come up with a sick riff or solo I've asked myself "What would Hanneman do?"

RIP Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Veritech Zero (May 3, 2013)

Never much listened to a whole lot of Slayer, but Jeff was a great guy and the world is much worse off without him.

That being said, Kerry kind of ruined Slayer for me :/


----------



## tacotiklah (May 3, 2013)

This pretty much sums up my frustration at hearing that Jeff is gone:
Tom Araya Scream


----------



## rifftrauma (May 3, 2013)

This blows....


----------



## Leuchty (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff. Your legacy lives on.

I am changing my Avatar in respect... Who's with me?


----------



## TristanTTN (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff Hanneman.
I listened to Reign in Blood so many times when I first started playing guitar. Slayer has been one of my greatest inspirations.
Decided to relearn Raining Blood when I got home from school today...


----------



## akinari (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff  You wrote all my favorite Slayer tunes!


----------



## gigawhat (May 3, 2013)

!!!

Sad day indeed.


----------



## Wesbanez (May 3, 2013)

This sucks... very sad 

Was just about getting over Chi Cheng, now this...


----------



## potatohead (May 3, 2013)




----------



## petereanima (May 3, 2013)

It's weird: while I haven't actively listened to Slayer now in a longer time already, the influence of their older records always was and still is an omnipresence in my life. And if you have actually once in a time looked in the booklets - you will have noticed that every "hit" was brought to you by Jeff. If there is something like an "official most-badass riff-boss in the universe" title, this man would have been the undefeated heavyweight champion.

This is one of the strange moments, when you realize that a person you never met, you didn't know personally, actually had a huge impact on your life. While Iron Maiden and Metallica made me pick up a guitar for the first time, it was this man who taught me (besides MILLIONS of others) how to play fast, who taught me how to RIFF.

Thanks Jeff, we all owe you something!

R.I.P.


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 3, 2013)

Just got in to work and read this.... sh1t..... 49 is too young 

Haven't read the whole thread so apologies if someone already said, but I assume this is linked/complication to the spider bite from 2011? 

This really fucking sucks
RIP


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 3, 2013)

He is the reason I picked up the guitar and will be part of my musical blueprint forever.

R.I.P. Jeff. 49 is way too early.


----------



## Vinchester (May 3, 2013)

And we can never witness Slayer live in Thailand  The closest they came was Singapore about 5 years ago I think.

There are thousands of Slayer fans even in our country. The band IS the spirit of metal.
RIP


----------



## knagy0325 (May 3, 2013)

It's unbelievable. I thought this was a joke or misunderstanding, but.... damn it's true. 
RIP Jeff Hanneman


----------



## s4tch (May 3, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> Haven't read the whole thread so apologies if someone already said, but I assume this is linked/complication to the spider bite from 2011?



No confirmation yet. His liver gave up, that's what the band wrote on their fb page, and that's all we know now.

Yesterday I took out my Seasons in the Abyss songbook the first time for a very long time, and I thought it would be nice to have Jeff back in the band for the summer tour. (They'll play in Hungary, too.) Than these news... That's a sad day for anyone who listens to metal. He was one of the great songwriters, always will be remembered.

That was the first Slayer song I've ever seen:



...and this Jackson was my second GAS ever:


----------



## Lord Bile (May 3, 2013)

Total legend. Lost touch with the band in recent years, but listening to Slayer was a big part of my teenage years. Very sad loss, at least the guy lived life to the full.


----------



## RobPhoboS (May 3, 2013)

R.I.P Jeff !


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Albionic (May 3, 2013)

Probably my biggest influence in my early guitar playing years such sad news


----------



## dan0151 (May 3, 2013)

sad day indeed......SLAYER such a huge part in my life.....


----------



## Santuzzo (May 3, 2013)

Very sad news.

RIP Jeff Hanneman


----------



## hairychris (May 3, 2013)

RIP. Horrible. Condolences to his family & friends.

Saw them 10+ times, always a good show even though I don't own any of the albums after Seasons in the Abyss. Reign In Blood took me about a year to get into (aged about 15, in '87) but once I did that was it. Massive influence.


----------



## Seventary (May 3, 2013)

Terrible news!! RIP..


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 3, 2013)

Really sad new indeed. RIP Jeff


----------



## ridner (May 3, 2013)

had a couple of these while blasting some SLAYER last night. RIP Jeff


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 3, 2013)

ridner said:


> had a couple of these while blasting some SLAYER last night. RIP Jeff



Just came back from the store buying couple of these.


----------



## oompa (May 3, 2013)

Some more personal photos of Slayer and Jeff. A giant has in deed fallen.












































































R.I.P. bro. You will be missed.


----------



## oompa (May 3, 2013)

doublepost


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 3, 2013)

R.I.P sad day in metal. so glad iv got to see slayer live a bunch and got to meet jeff. Very nice guy and a great player. Kerry got all the spotlight but jeff was always my fav.


----------



## ascl (May 3, 2013)

Wow I just heard this, major suckage. RIP Jeff :-/


----------



## ArtDecade (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for ripping my f'ing head off every time I've seen you live over the years. And, thanks for all the sore throats every time I shouted "SLAYER" at the top of my lungs.

Sleep well, brother.


----------



## satchmo72 (May 3, 2013)

Since I am not a fan of today's metal, I still listen to Slayer a lot and I am saddened by the news.


----------



## craigny (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff.


----------



## zappatton2 (May 3, 2013)

First heard Slayer in the late 80's when a kid of my parent's friends came over and played me Hell Awaits. Scared the living shit out of me. Have been addicted ever since. I owe my entire love of extreme metal to them, this is incredibly sad news


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (May 3, 2013)

This sucks and I am totally bummed. Anybody else going to drink a Heineken to honor the man?


----------



## Luafcm (May 3, 2013)

I yell Slayer at every band I see play live, I will now yell Slayer and Hanneman! This is so shitty, Jeff was truly my biggest influence...

I'm getting some Heineken tonight and playing Slayer!


S L A Y E R ! ! ! !


----------



## Fantomas (May 3, 2013)

Guess that means it is time to add a Slayer cover to our bands rotation.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2013)

My homegirl told me about this as soon as I got home from work yesterday...


----------



## Joomis (May 3, 2013)

Terrible news, this really sucks!! RIP Jeff


----------



## rebornself27 (May 3, 2013)

sad news for metal he will be missed


----------



## ridner (May 3, 2013)

Ill-Gotten James said:


> This sucks and I am totally bummed. Anybody else going to drink a Heineken to honor the man?



already did! 



ridner said:


> had a couple of these while blasting some SLAYER last night. RIP Jeff


----------



## Goro923 (May 3, 2013)

At Dawn They Sleep
Angel of Death
Altar of Sacrifice
Raining Blood
South of Heaven
Behind the Crooked Cross
Dead Skin Mask
Seasons in the Abyss
Disciple
Jihad

Thanks for the music, man.


To all the people "praying" for him & his family, you obviously never read his lyrics. And I seriously hope the WBC people get hurt.


----------



## DLG (May 3, 2013)

RIP. one of the great riff writers in the history of metal


----------



## GizmoGardens (May 3, 2013)

Fucking awful news. Will be listening to the entire Reign in Blood album from front to back tonight... and then probably back to front.


----------



## Luafcm (May 3, 2013)




----------



## skisgaar (May 3, 2013)

Jeff was killed by a spider...I guess you could say that spider was...







Spoiler



...A slayer



Within all seriousness, this news sucks. I may not have liked Slayer much, but they still helped shape metal and other forms of abrasive music, more so than many others could ever dream of.
R.I.P man!


----------



## Rosal76 (May 3, 2013)

This is very upsetting and saddening news. Thank you Jeff, for all the awesome music you gave us over the years and for being in a band, for in which part, got me into heavy metal and playing guitar.

You will be missed. R.I.P. Jeff.


----------



## DISTORT6 (May 3, 2013)

I'm numb over this.
Jeff was a HUGE influence on my playing.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 3, 2013)

Extremely sad day, to hear this news. I literally could not believe it when my friend told me at work today, I had not checked Facebook this morning so I hadn't seen the news. I was even wearing a Slayer t shirt at the time!

I think I knew in my heart that Jeff would not return to the touring band full time after the bite and the infection, as your arms need to be in great shape to play a Slayer song, let alone a full set, ontop of the gruelling rigour of actually being on a tour anyway. I had always hoped that he would get back into the studio or at least help them write. I always thought the best Slayer songs came from Jeff, and Jeff and the band as a whole were a big influence on my journey through metal. When I was first getting into metal about 14 or so years ago, I remember hearing all this hype about certain albums from big metal bands of the past, and their best albums. I then remember hearing those albums and thinking they sucked, and were totally over-rated. "Reign In Blood" always got rave reviews, so I bought it thinking it might be more of the same. WRONG. It was everything people said it was and more.

A lot of kids these days think they are too cool for Slayer, but there is no denying that if you listen to or play honest, brutal metal in 2013 you owe a huge debt to Slayer, and to Jeff. Slayer raised the bar for speed and brutality and paved the way for extreme metal.

Reign in peace, Jeff.


----------



## metaljohn (May 3, 2013)

This bums me out a lot. Jeff was definitely one of my biggest influences as a musician.


----------



## Forrest_H (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff, you'll be missed.


----------



## sly (May 3, 2013)

I was not the biggest fan of Jeff, and not the biggest fan of Slayer (but however a fan), but I'm so sad to hear that bad news... "Repose en paix, Jeff, Tu vas nous manquer terriblement".

You were, are, and always be a legend!

Condolences to your family, Slayer members, and Slayer fans.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 3, 2013)

This is absolutely shitty. He was a huge influence on my playing and writing, no doubt.

It's a sad day man.


----------



## Jarmake (May 3, 2013)

Rest in peace. Jeff was a silent member in the background (I mean like he wasn't constantly on spotlight like Kerry) but he made all the greatest slayer songs.


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 3, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> A lot of kids these days think they are too cool for Slayer, but there is no denying that if you listen to or play honest, brutal metal in 2013 you owe a huge debt to Slayer, and to Jeff. Slayer raised the bar for speed and brutality and paved the way for extreme metal.



This +1000


----------



## ThrashnBash (May 3, 2013)

He never got his due, man. He was always in Kerry King's shadow, when he was the better player.... RIP Jeff. We all miss you!


----------



## welsh_7stinger (May 3, 2013)

This news is devastating. I still can't believe he has passed on  I'm glad i managed to catch him playing with slayer pre spider bite. If it were not for the reign in blood album and the song raining blood I wouldn't be into extreme metal or want to play guitar. He is surely gonna be missed by metal heads and music fans all over the world.

RIP Jeff Hanneman. you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 3, 2013)

ThrashnBash said:


> He never got his due, man. He was always in Kerry King's shadow, when he was the better player.... RIP Jeff. We all miss you!



Only because Kerry King has always been the mouth of Slayer, for better or worse. The average metal fan on the street might think Slayer was all Kerry, but read those liner notes, check those writing credits and read more into the Slayer story.

As said, those who know, know.


----------



## Rizzo (May 3, 2013)

Unexpected news, really slapped me in the face this morning.
It's a long time since i've been listening to them, but they were a great influence on my metal years as a listener and on my beginnings as a guitar player for sure.
I always thought Jeff was the best in the band as well.

I'll always miss your riffs and your sinister licks, RIP Jeff.


----------



## fps (May 3, 2013)

A giant looming large over metal's past and future, my heart goes out to his family friends and loved ones, it hurts that he's gone, especially the shock, I thought it was a gradual recovery he was going through, very sad day.


----------



## linchpin (May 3, 2013)

Kerry King has moment of noise for Jeff Hanneman - R.I.P [HD 2013] - YouTube


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 3, 2013)

stmenzel said:


> Westboro Baptist Church Tweet About Jeff Hanneman's Death | HEAVY
> 
> How long until Westboro feels the wrath of that?



Trust those bastards. Hateful.

They're probably jealous because Jeff was famous for his music, and they're just infamous for being cunts.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 3, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Kerry King has moment of noise for Jeff Hanneman - R.I.P [HD 2013] - YouTube



I appreciate the sentiment they're trying to get across but the illusion is somewhat shattered at the end...

Kerry (somewhat animatedly, as if changing the subject light-heartedly) - "Right, NOW! The show must go on..."

Wow Kerry, way to pay your respects. Get 'em in there quick and move on...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 3, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


>



Poor guy died with the Raiders sucking ridiculously hard for the last solid decade. Sheesh. Maybe he can pull some strings for his team now.


----------



## groph (May 3, 2013)

Coming in here to pay my disrespects. Jeff was a total beast and Slayer is what got me into more and more extreme metal. May he rest in torment.

My condolences to Kerry, Tom, Dave, and all of those who played in Jeff's place, and to Jeff's family, but especially my condolences to Satan, for now he is the second most evil being in Hell.



EDIT: This is insanely corny. I hope you guys know what I meant.


----------



## linchpin (May 3, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I appreciate the sentiment they're trying to get across but the illusion is somewhat shattered at the end...
> 
> Kerry (somewhat animatedly, as if changing the subject light-heartedly) - "Right, NOW! The show must go on..."
> 
> Wow Kerry, way to pay your respects. Get 'em in there quick and move on...


Yeah that came off a bit cold... but I guess Kerry doesn't really do the whole emotional tribute thing... Dave or Tom would have been more appropriate for that.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 3, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Kerry King has moment of noise for Jeff Hanneman - R.I.P [HD 2013] - YouTube



Trust Kerry to totally act like Jeff's death is another insignificant blip on the Slayer timeline. He is acting like a tv show host. You know he has to be hurting, so I'd accept that some of that is front, but the way he gots "Right, the show must go on!" and completely changes the subject makes me think he has not even begun to comprehend the fact that a lifelong friend of his has died.


----------



## potatohead (May 3, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Trust Kerry to totally act like Jeff's death is another insignificant blip on the Slayer timeline. He is acting like a tv show host. You know he has to be hurting, so I'd accept that some of that is front, but the way he gots "Right, the show must go on!" and completely changes the subject makes me think he has not even begun to comprehend the fact that a lifelong friend of his has died.



I agree. It's almost like he said that because if he didn't change the subject, he would have had issues up there.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (May 3, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Trust Kerry to totally act like Jeff's death is another insignificant blip on the Slayer timeline. He is acting like a tv show host. You know he has to be hurting, so I'd accept that some of that is front, but the way he gots "Right, the show must go on!" and completely changes the subject makes me think he has not even begun to comprehend the fact that a lifelong friend of his has died.



People have different ways of grieving, he might not wanted to talk about it for minutes on end. I think it was perfectly fine trying to get the show moving on because gradually over the night people started to mention Jeff less and enjoy the night. People make it sound like Kerry is just some asshole but it's not like the guy said "yeah people die what are you going to do? Shit happens"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2013)

Given the things that were said in the last month or so, I'm not surprised he acted like that.


----------



## craigny (May 3, 2013)

I dunno man. He didn't seem too upset to me. I totally understand that people deal with greif in different ways but that was kinda weird. You'd think he'd get a little choked up talking about the guy that he started the band with. Geeze Zakk looked more upset than he did. Maybe he really hasn't come to grips with it but he seemed to shrug it off too easily... At least that is what it came off like. 

Again though what a shame. 49 man. Way too young to leave this earth.


----------



## DDDorian (May 3, 2013)

In fairness to Kerry, I'm sure Jeff had been seriously unwell for a long time and that they'd braced themselves for his death a long time ago. People process death in different ways, and as callous as it sounds, it can actually be somewhat of a relief when someone finally passes after so many months of suffering. Maybe he came off as flippant, whatever. He's entitled to feel however he likes.

That being said, I really hope they put Slayer to rest - Tom checked out years ago, and Dave Lombardo was the only one pushing the band forward musically, so now seems like as good a time as any to hang it up. 

Anyway, there isn't a metal band around that doesn't owe something to Slayer and to Jeff, and anyone who says they don't is kidding themselves. Gonna go spin _Hell Awaits_ for the eight jillionth time. RIP.

EDIT: oh, while I'm here... PAP SMEAR!



Jeff on bass/vocals, Dave on drums, Rocky George from Suicidal Tendencies on guitar. They never officially released anything, but bits and pieces of the Pap Smear stuff showed up on various Slayer albums, most notably on _Undisputed Attitude_.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 3, 2013)

i'm slamming Heinekens and blaring War at Warfield, my neighbors can SmD, for all I care.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 4, 2013)

OMG I just found out about this....... 

Sorry to hear about it


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 4, 2013)

RIP


----------



## watson503 (May 4, 2013)

This is the first I had heard of this :



> The Gauntlet can now exclusively confirm that Jeff Hanneman knew about his liver disease. Our sources have confirmed to us that Jeff was seeking treatment and had been sober for 2 months, a condition of being on the liver transplant list. There are four stages of liver disease, and Jeff was at stage 4 two months ago. He sought treatment earlier this year and and specialists informed him he needed a new liver and he was placed on a liver transplant list. Those closest to him thought with him being sober, he'd pull through everything okay.
> 
> Jeff knew he had a problem earlier in the year when he began getting drunk after a beer or two. This is a sign that the liver is no longer able to function and process the alcohol from the blood.
> 
> Tragically though, on Wednesday night, his driver drove him to the hospital and he died the next morning.




Jeff Hanneman Was On Liver Transplant List When He Died - The Gauntlet News


----------



## Veldar (May 4, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I appreciate the sentiment they're trying to get across but the illusion is somewhat shattered at the end...
> 
> Kerry (somewhat animatedly, as if changing the subject light-heartedly) - "Right, NOW! The show must go on..."
> 
> Wow Kerry, way to pay your respects. Get 'em in there quick and move on...



Kerry always comes off a prick though.



watson503 said:


> This is the first I had heard of this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To little to late I guess.
R.I.P

EDIT: ESP have changed the cover of their Site.


----------



## Jon Levasseur (May 4, 2013)

Such horrible news, just fucking horrible at not even 50. My thoughts and sympathies are with his family and loved ones right now. I humbly kneel down in respect and admiration for the influence he had on me and for everything he brought to the metal community. 
May you rest in peace Master and hopefully, someday, we will have the privilege of co-existing with you in the realm you are now... somewhere South of Heaven


----------



## linchpin (May 4, 2013)

Anyone else noticed the lack of tributes from newer bands? you'd think at least a handful of the 313000 Metalcore bands that have been recycling his riffs for years would at least say something.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 4, 2013)

Jon Levasseur said:


> Such horrible news, just fucking horrible at not even 50. My thoughts and sympathies are with his family and loved ones right now. I humbly kneel down in respect and admiration for the influence he had on me and for everything he brought to the metal community.
> May you rest in peace Master and hopefully, someday, we will have the privilege of co-existing with you in the realm you are now... somewhere South of Heaven


Couldn't of said it better myself. I was crushed when I heard about Jeff. Jeff and Slayer had always been in my rotation. We were always planning on covering "Die by the Sword" but now I feel it's mandatory.

EDIT: I love the fact that ESP changed their front page to pay respect


----------



## Ralyks (May 4, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - WESTBORO BAPTIST CHURCH To Sing 'Crazy Train' Parody At JEFF HANNEMAN's Funeral

Someone IS going to get hurt because of this. Slayer fans are definitely going to be beyond raged.

Rest in peace Jeff  You were an influence to anyone who even played a single heavy riff on their guitar.


----------



## Veldar (May 4, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - WESTBORO BAPTIST CHURCH To Sing 'Crazy Train' Parody At JEFF HANNEMAN's Funeral



Bunch of red neck cunts.

Slayer should play a live show in front of the Westboro Baptist Church | Facebook

I also found this last night.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 4, 2013)

I was browsing through some old live footage of Slayer when I came across this:


I totally forgot that I bought this DVD back when it came out. That whole live DVD was fucking magical, and you can see in here how much fun Jeff is having while kicking ass onstage.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 4, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Anyone else noticed the lack of tributes from newer bands? you'd think at least a handful of the 313000 Metalcore bands that have been recycling his riffs for years would at least say something.



The only band that is Metalcore/Deathcore that has said something was Whitechapel and other than them, Cannibal Corpse, Suffocation and Decapitated were the only few bands that talked about it. I was thinking everyone would talk about since everyone is influenced by slayer in some way or another. 


Kinda ironic


----------



## tacotiklah (May 4, 2013)

^ 

You'd think that all the bands that Slayer gave a chance by touring with them would at least say thank you to Jeff and the other guys for the opportunities and memories.


----------



## Nile (May 5, 2013)

They don't need to make a public statement to be thankful to Slayer and to show respect.


I can seriously foresee Slayer fans fucking them up for protesting. Like without a doubt some of those die hard fans will.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 5, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - WESTBORO BAPTIST CHURCH To Sing 'Crazy Train' Parody At JEFF HANNEMAN's Funeral
> 
> Someone IS going to get hurt because of this. Slayer fans are definitely going to be beyond raged.



I'm not going to encourage Slayer fans to set upon members of the WBC and beat the shit out of them, but I won't be crying if they do.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 5, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> The only band that is Metalcore/Deathcore that has said something was Whitechapel and other than them, Cannibal Corpse, Suffocation and Decapitated were the only few bands that talked about it. I was thinking everyone would talk about since everyone is influenced by slayer in some way or another.
> 
> 
> Kinda ironic



Sylosis tweeted about it too - and so did Will Homer from Rise To Remain.

My band did a Facebook status about it, even though we play music that bears no relation to Slayer whatsoever (grungey rock).


----------



## Andromalia (May 5, 2013)

I'm of the mindset that condolences should be given in private. It's not an opportunity for band advertising.


----------



## Connor Caswell (May 5, 2013)

He died of a Brown-Recluse Spider. He got bitten by one in his friends hot tub a few years ago and never got treated for it. What happens is when it bites you, you are open to 700 different bacterias and infections. Now with all of those different infections it eats away at your skin and the only way to stop the flesh-eating disease is to amputate that part of the body that got bitten...


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2013)

Connor Caswell said:


> He died of a Brown-Recluse Spider. He got bitten by one in his friends hot tub a few years ago and never got treated for it. What happens is when it bites you, you are open to 700 different bacterias and infections. Now with all of those different infections it eats away at your skin and the only way to stop the flesh-eating disease is to amputate that part of the body that got bitten...



Uh, no, he died of liver failure.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 5, 2013)

Rick said:


> Uh, no, he died of liver failure.



First of all, there is an inaccuracy in the post above yours, not even touching on the point about being "open to 700 bacterias" etc, which is a minefield of inaccuracies in itself, but the treatment for necrotising fasciitis is not "amputation", it's usually surgical excisement, but it can also be treated with larval biosurgery in some cases. Amputation would be left for the most extreme of cases, which is actually relatively few.

I did my Bsc (Hons) dissertation on larval biosurgery appilcation modus for NF, so I read a fair bit on it.

Jeff did die of liver failure, but systemic illness is a common effect of Brown Recluse bites, and a common effect of NF. While your body is giving all it's got to fend off the bacterial infection that is destroying the tissue in the wound, immense stress is put on the other organs of the body. It completely wipes you out - no doubt aside from the issues of arm muscle strength and stamina barring Jeff's return to Slayer, he would have been feeling wiped out for the last two years. Lethargy, high susceptibility to infections, taking a long time to hear wounds and clear infections, messed up appetite, mental depression etc. 

While drinking beer would likely not have helped in this state, I would not begrudge the guy his booze, it's hard to argue that the spider bite was not the eventual cause of his death, even if the way it claimed him was convoluted.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (May 5, 2013)

Connor Caswell said:


> He died of a Brown-Recluse Spider. He got bitten by one in his friends hot tub a few years ago and never got treated for it. What happens is when it bites you, you are open to 700 different bacterias and infections. Now with all of those different infections it eats away at your skin and the only way to stop the flesh-eating disease is to amputate that part of the body that got bitten...








_No._


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2013)

RIP Jeff, an inspiration to me as a guitarist.


----------



## linchpin (May 7, 2013)

Eerie

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - LOMBARDO Interviewed One Day Before HANNEMAN's Passing: 'Can You Imagine If One Of Us Was Dead?


----------



## hairychris (May 7, 2013)

About the WBC....

They make their money through law suits so assaulting them could be counter-productive.

However, I'm a Slayer fan, although not a fanatical one. I know a couple of fanatical fans and what seems to be a common factor amongst said fanatics is that zero fucks are given whatsoever.

If WBC do protest I think that I'll start a sweepstake on how long it will be before they get bombarded with bottles of piss.


----------



## watson503 (May 8, 2013)

I just stumbled-upon this, demo recorded at Jeff's house with him on vocals. RIP, brother.


----------



## linchpin (May 8, 2013)

hairychris said:


> About the WBC....
> 
> They make their money through law suits so assaulting them could be counter-productive.


Yeah too late:

Manfred Peregrine Hospitalized After Savage Attack By Slayer Fans | National Report

I kind of laughed towards the end of the article... you'll know why.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2013)

Smells like The Onion, to me.


----------



## skisgaar (May 8, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Yeah too late:
> 
> Manfred Peregrine Hospitalized After Savage Attack By Slayer Fans | National Report
> 
> I kind of laughed towards the end of the article... you'll know why.



Please god say that this is a thing.


----------



## New Age Moron (May 8, 2013)

This is awful news. Rest in peace Jeff Hanneman. Thanks for the riffs.


----------



## Necris (May 8, 2013)

Blooderator an amusing tribute to Jeff.



linchpin said:


> Yeah too late:
> 
> Manfred Peregrine Hospitalized After Savage Attack By Slayer Fans | National Report
> 
> I kind of laughed towards the end of the article... you'll know why.



That article is from a satire site. It's not real.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 8, 2013)

^ Blooderator
I approve!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2013)

Necris said:


> That article is from a satire site. It's not real.



Yup. Just go to the home page. It's a shitty Onion wannabe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2013)

Looks like there's an official cause of death. Cirrhosis. And by the looks of it, he wasn't really on a liver transplant list.

Tom and Kerry also talk about the good times they had.

https://m.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10151395416660773&refid=8&_ft_=qid.5876109650449848875%3Amf_story_key.-7281947507748494171&_rdra



> While the details are being worked out now, Slayer wants its fans to know that there will be a celebration of Jeff Hanneman's life sometime later this month, along with Jeff's family and friends, the public will be invited to attend. More information will be posted here soon.
> 
> 
> Kerry King and Tom Araya are trying to deal with the loss of their brother by remembering some the good times they shared.
> ...


----------



## Goro923 (May 9, 2013)

So Kerry/Tom and Dave are releasing statements separately? This is gonna end well...


----------



## tm20 (May 9, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Yeah too late:
> 
> Manfred Peregrine Hospitalized After Savage Attack By Slayer Fans | National Report
> 
> I kind of laughed towards the end of the article... you'll know why.





*oh wait, the article isn't real?


----------



## linchpin (May 9, 2013)

It's official:
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SLAYER Guitarist JEFF HANNEMAN: Official Cause Of Death Revealed


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2013)

Goro923 said:


> So Kerry/Tom and Dave are releasing statements separately? This is gonna end well...



Dave left not that long ago.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 9, 2013)

actually I hope this sad event brings to light liver illness more - often it is symptomless until it is too late. Just watch how much you're drinking guys...


----------



## tm20 (Jun 3, 2013)

International Day of Slayer to Become an Annual Holiday | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## abandonist (Jun 3, 2013)

That shit is embarrassing.


----------

